
Source SDK 2013 - bdz
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-sdk-2013
======
kaoD
Guys, stop pissing your pants, this is not the Source engine. It's just a damn
SDK for modders. Lots of comments seem to imply the former, which is not the
case.

You can't do anything with this code without Source.

~~~
mambodog
To expand, this SDK mostly only builds a few DLLs which allow mods to override
various parts of the game logic. It doesn't include the source for the main
hl2.exe, for example.

This is how all mods have been built for Valve games dating back to the
original Half-Life.

------
sliverstorm
I give it four hours until someone decides they aren't satisfied and starts
bitching that it wasn't released under the GPL

~~~
spacelizard
The actual problem is that the license they are using is neither a valid free
software license nor a valid open source license. The GPL would honestly be
their best option if they wished to build a bigger community around Source
engine modding, but I doubt that will ever happen.

~~~
Argorak
No, it would not be, as the GPL would eliminate the core sentence of their
current license:

> You may, free of charge, download and use the SDK to develop a modified
> Valve game running on the Source engine. You may distribute your modified
> Valve game in source and object code form, but only for free.

This would be prohibited by the GPL, as it eliminates fundamental freedoms
(the right to sell the product).

This sentence is (obviously) very important to Valves ecosystem.

~~~
pestaa
The GPL does not eliminate the right to sell the product.

[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html.en](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html.en)

~~~
patrickg
This is what the parent wrote.

Edit: "it" refers to the Valve License (AIUI)

~~~
pestaa
You're right, I've misread it the first time.

------
7manr82h
#define JEEP_SEAGULL_POOP_INTERVAL 45.0 // Interval between checks for seagull
poopage

yes

------
catmanjan
This is an amazing step forward for the Open Source community, good on you
Valve, you've proven you're in it for the long run.

~~~
throwaway2048
This code is not open source.

~~~
zeckalpha
[http://opensource.org/docs/osd](http://opensource.org/docs/osd) It seems to
satisfy 1-7

~~~
throwaway2048
From point 1 of the OSD

    
    
        1. Free Redistribution
        
        The license shall not restrict any party from selling or giving away the 
        software as a component of an aggregate software distribution containing 
        programs from several different sources. The license shall not require a 
        royalty or other fee for such sale.
    

From the source SDK license

    
    
        You may distribute your modified Valve game in source and object code
        form, but only for free.
    

it is clearly not open source software.

------
s_husso
It would be nice that README would hold more information than the license.
Maybe link to this
[https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SDK2013_GettingStar...](https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SDK2013_GettingStarted)
if the wiki is a better place to hold the information.

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
Press Release:
[http://store.steampowered.com/news/10962/](http://store.steampowered.com/news/10962/)

> We have released an update to the Source SDK, bringing support for Mac OS X
> and Linux to mod developers and exposing the ability for virtual reality
> support in your mod.

------
aspensmonster
Looks like some of the SSE work in the mathlib directory is unimplemented or
unverified in POSIX environments, or else implemented only in C. Not sure how
crucial or not that would be in the big picture of things though.

I'm sure it'd be fun to play with, but the license makes it a non-starter for
any serious work.

------
x3ro
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master...](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master/sp/src/game/client/vgui_video.cpp#L74)

This seems to be some HL2EP1 specific stuff in there X'D

------
ajanuary
This new release seems to have support for Linux and OS X, which is a new
addition to the Source SDK. Previously you've only been able to use mods on
Windows. This might be enough to get me back into modding for a bit.

------
z3phyr
Can I use it withought any steam game?

~~~
throwaway2048
From the license:

    
    
        You may, free of charge, download and use the SDK to develop a modified 
        Valve game running on the Source engine.
    
    

It seems using it to modify a Valve game running on the Source engine is all
hard requirement, which in turn requires Steam.

------
7manr82h
now to patiently wait for viva64 guy to do a src code review.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
This isn't a game engine or a game; It's just the SDK for modders.

------
stefan_kendall
And this, gentlemen, is why you always read the fucking license.

Awful.

~~~
kbar13
Would you be able to tell us why you believe the license is bad? Just
wondering...

------
tech-dragon
This is great. Now we are free to help remove dependencies, improve this
engine and in the long run hopefully help Valve take further steps into being
a more Open Company , I hope that Valve change the license once they are in a
position to do so. They are in a staggeringly odd turn of events starting to
'Open Up ' and working within the view of the outside public on a number of
high profile software projects. They are making good moves, I for one intend
to encourage them to make more by helping! Pull requests to help them will
make them realize they will gain more if the engine is even more open, its a
matter of time.

And specifically to the people complaining about the license file
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master...](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master/LICENSE) . The likely reason that it cannot at this time
be changed will probably be the legal agreements Valve has signed regarding
the stuff you will read if you open up one of the other files up in the root
of the repo thirdpartylegalnotices.txt
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master...](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013/blob/master/thirdpartylegalnotices.txt)

Edit--- It looks like people are already hacking away and fixing stuff!
[https://github.com/AnAkIn1/source-
sdk-2013/commit/fe2fa2204b...](https://github.com/AnAkIn1/source-
sdk-2013/commit/fe2fa2204be07fc35e69a63b587e8c0395548e60)

~~~
kaoD
Open company? What the...?

This is just an SDK. It's for their own convenience! You make mods for their
closed source Source engine (see what I did there?) and they earn tons of
money and Steam users.

What's Open about that? How are you going to remove the Source dependency?

Game companies have been releasing SDKs since what feels like forever.

I love Valve's games, but you have to give credit where it's due.

